# Accident



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I F**ked my sweet ass Altima today  I was switching lanes and grazed a Caddy STS Front corner damage. Not that bad but pisses me off. I goto the claims adjuster tomorrow morning So I acn goto any Body Shop.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

sorry to hear that dude  but any wreck that you can walk away from is a good wreck.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Well that sure sucks....Now you may have been infected with DOMESTICITIS.... That is characterized by frequent trips to the service dept and a horrible re-sale value


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

You guys think it is possible for the body shop to put the stillen lip on and attach it so that there is no line? Like ENFORCER did with the rear? What are your opinions? are there any negatives to this?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *You guys think it is possible for the body shop to put the stillen lip on and attach it so that there is no line? Like ENFORCER did with the rear? What are your opinions? are there any negatives to this? *


yes, it would have to be custom molded (which isn't that easy to do... very time consuming ask Enforcer) and because of the nature of how it would be molded on with bondo or fiberglass or watever, if you were to come off a speed bump to hard or hit a steeply inclined driveway, a huge hairline crack can appear where the lip was molded to the bumper. Not worth the effort or money in my opinion unless your car was strictly a showcar.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks Thai, That is what I was thinking but wanted some other opinion. Hopefully I can get the lip soon so I can get it painted at the same time. Oh and my car is all GO and no Show! I might just take the fenders and hood off now to reduce weight! Should I get a BPV for my Injen CAI if i do?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Thanks Thai, That is what I was thinking but wanted some other opinion. Hopefully I can get the lip soon so I can get it painted at the same time. Oh and my car is all GO and no Show! I might just take the fenders and hood off now to reduce weight! Should I get a BPV for my Injen CAI if i do? *


I hope you're kidding about the fenders and hood 

as for the BPV? depends on how paranoid you are, and how much it rains where you are. I'm not paranoid because the CAI filter is well protected from flooding, and high enough so that I would have to be in like 2 feet of standing water for it to be completely submerged. And I'm in So Cal... it rarely rains here. 
As for performance... you WILL lose some HP simply because once you go WOT the flaps of the BPV WILL open... thus sucking in warm air... But I'm sure someone will tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you're wrong


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

ThaiBruin said:


> *you WILL lose some HP simply because once you go WOT the flaps of the BPV WILL open... thus sucking in warm air... But I'm sure someone will tell me I'm wrong.  *


Pretty sure you're right on that one. The CAI sound level on my car is definitely lower with the BPV installed... telling me it IS opening at WOT.

BTW Buddy, that BLOWS!


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Coco said:


> *you're wrong   *


Yeah.. Thai.. I hope you're wrong.. Why would WOT cause the flaps to open???


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *I F**ked my sweet ass Altima today  I was switching lanes and grazed a Caddy STS Front corner damage. Not that bad but pisses me off. I goto the claims adjuster tomorrow morning So I acn goto any Body Shop. *


Do they let you pick where it will be repaired?


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *I F**ked my sweet ass Altima today  I was switching lanes and grazed a Caddy STS Front corner damage. Not that bad but pisses me off. I goto the claims adjuster tomorrow morning So I acn goto any Body Shop. *


Buddy.. man.. sorry to hear about that.. glad to hear you're ok. Who was at fault??


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

WOT? decode for me


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *WOT? decode for me *


Wide Open Throttle


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes I get to pick where I get I get it repaired. I think I'll goto My Nissan Dealer Body Shop.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I had an accident in my Mitsu Diamante and I took it to a body shop where they paint porsche's, bmw's, mercedes, etc. They did an awesome job and the insurance had to pay for everything including labor. Best paint job I've ever seen!! Take it to an expensive place and make the insurance co. pay.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

sorry to hear that bro. if it makes you feel any better I totalled my last 02 altima se but now I have a new one.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Too Bad Dude, Everyone hates damaged rides. Will it be a total paint job or just damaged area?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

635 bucks in damage Appt. Monday morning


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

*It's Fixed!*

I got the car back and look like new! 
I am very pleased hopefully nothing like this happens angain in the future knock on wood


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: It's Fixed!*



Buddy02 said:


> *I got the car back and look like new!
> I am very pleased hopefully nothing like this happens angain in the future knock on wood *


Yeahhh


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

U took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *U took the words right out of my mouth! *


Good Stuff Buddy, Glad you are Happy with it......


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Congrats Buddy.. glad to see you have your car back..


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Alright Buddy! Not a bad turnaround time.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

The guy at the body shop like the Altima. Sounded like he could hook me up on a deal getting a stillen front lip painted.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

Ruben said:


> Pretty sure you're right on that one. The CAI sound level on my car is definitely lower with the BPV installed... telling me it IS opening at WOT.
> 
> BTW Buddy, that BLOWS!



i know this is extremely old..but the altimas will NEVER see WOT..not with the electronic throttle..this is why certain re-flashes are the best because they remove that restriction:fluffy:


----------

